# Did you know this



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

Me & wife were with our 15 yrs old son at the bank the other day, time for him to get his own account and card (usually in sweden people dont pay with creditcards, the card is connected to an account and if there is no money, your transaction is denied - aka no credit)

Anyhow, while filling out the forms all tree of us must answer if we are US citizens or if we have green cards ( my son did not know what a green card was). I asked why we were asked this, and swedish banks now must report to us gov about us citizens that opens up bank acconts in sweden. 

you gov is more big brother then I thought.


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Jun 25, 2014)

1984 Baby!


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Swedishsocialist said:


> Me & wife were with our 15 yrs old son at the bank the other day, time for him to get his own account and card (usually in Sweden people don't pay with credit cards, the card is connected to an account and if there is no money, your transaction is denied - aka no credit)
> 
> Anyhow, while filling out the forms all tree of us must answer if we are US citizens or if we have green cards ( my son did not know what a green card was). I asked why we were asked this, and Swedish banks now must report to us gov about us citizens that opens up bank accounts in Sweden.
> 
> you gov is more big brother then I thought.


Your government had to agree to it. 

The reasoning is simple. If Americans are stuffing money into offshore accounts, the thieves in our government want to know about it, monitor it, and tax it if possible.
Kindly petition your government to tell ours to "go pound sand".
Thanks!


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

*Did you know this ?*


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

hawgrider said:


>


This should have been an embarrising post on its low level alone, but when you confuse to diffrent nations and dont know basic facts, well... in back in the days here in Sweden you would not have been born, because for some decades retards were sterilised with or without consent.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Swedishsocialist said:


> This should have been an embarrising post on its low level alone, but when you confuse to diffrent nations and dont know basic facts, well... in back in the days here in Sweden you would not have been born, because for some decades retards were sterilised with or without consent.


Oh your a swed not a swit but you are a socialist.... never mind LOL

It seems to have pissed you off. Did I find common ground between Sweds and Swits ?










Kauboy gets wood and thanks a socialist yee haw!


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

hawgrider said:


> Oh your a swed not a swit but you are a socialist.... never mind LOL
> 
> It seems to have pissed you off. Did I find common ground between Sweds and Swits ?


No, its more like "oh not this shit again, booooring" and no, you found no common ground, but you kind of hit the ground face first. I dont understand why you even bother to post in a thread while not even trying to add something of value to the discussion. Do you have no opinion or info of your own, then please do not post.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Swedishsocialist said:


> No, its more like "oh not this shit again, booooring" and no, you found no common ground, but you kind of hit the ground face first. I dont understand why you even bother to post in a thread while not even trying to add something of value to the discussion. Do you have no opinion or info of your own, then please do not post.


Because your always poking at the USA so I felt like messing with you... I don't like socialist. I cant help it you found no humor in it.

But hey the upside is you and Kauboy Ron are friends now. He likes you:joyous:


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

hawgrider said:


>


*Is it only the Swiss? No, no, no....a thousand times no. My pea-brain tells me that Americans are the real leaders of "Sex With Horses".
Maybe there should be a band with that name "Americans With Horses, Doin' The Doody". 
Look, look...it's My Little Pony...there are plenty of Americans who would dooo... it with that.*:smug:*
*
View attachment 13887
*
*


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

MisterMills357 said:


> Is it only the Swiss? No, no, no....a thousand times no. My pea-brain tells me that Americans are the real leaders of "Sex With Horses".
> Maybe there should be a band with that name "Americans With Horses Doin' The Doody". Look, look...it's My Little Pony...there are Americans who would dooo... it with that.


So are you saying the my pony crowd and the smurfs have been hanging out together?


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Swedishsocialist said:


> No, its more like "oh not this shit again, booooring" and no, you found no common ground, but you kind of hit the ground face first. I dont understand why you even bother to post in a thread while not even trying to add something of value to the discussion. Do you have no opinion or info of your own, then please do not post.


Isn't Sweden the western border of Russia, anytime that Russia cares to make it their western border?
Or, or, or...is it the bunch of chumps that accepted tens of thousands of Mohammedan's, without blinking an eye? I get those things confused. 
I am a proud Anglo-Saxon mutt, whose family had enough sense to get the Hell outa Europe. 
I have one of these for Muslim skunks, what do you have?
View attachment 13890


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

hawgrider said:


> People having sex with horses is on the rise in Switzerland.


So your logic is that because hes from Sweden and people in Switzerland have sex with horses, that some how casts him in a bad light and associates him with Horse-lovers ?

MCSO: Man came to Ariz. for 'sex acts' with horse

Does that mean because a Philadelphia man was arrested in Arizona for coming here to F-k a horse that you are now a Horse F-ker too?

And picking on him because he's Socialist? He grew up in a Socialist country. It is all he ever knew. It probably works well for him. He's not saying WE should be Socialist, just that he's a Socialist. If you ever wonder where the term "Ugly American" or "Arrogant American" comes from, it is this kind of behavior. We should embrace his views and mine them for ideas. I don't want a Socialist government here, but we can be capitalist and solve some issues with blueprints from other countries. And if that is lost on you then your fear of Socialism is probably leaving you blind to learning about it.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

hawgrider said:


> So are you saying the my pony crowd and the smurfs have been hanging out together?


Yes, I am, it is past mere insinuation and impying...they are dooooin' it. And, this is what Smurfette becomes when she goes clubbin'. Yes, she is blond Katy Perry.

View attachment 13891

And! I will have to say that this thread has lost all integrity, and has gone to Hell. And it ain't just me that sent it there.


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

You boys stop right now or I'll turn this car around and we'll go back home right now. 
I mean it


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Yup.

The U.S. government is afraid it will miss a penny it can take from the citizens.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

GTGallop said:


> So your logic is that because hes from Sweden and people in Switzerland have sex with horses, that some how casts him in a bad light and associates him with Horse-lovers?
> 
> MCSO: Man came to Ariz. for 'sex acts' with horse
> 
> ...


Nope.

But it got his dead thread moving again.

Funny how the cliques of people band together so quickly here. And you are all as dry as a popcorn fart ! Y'all crack me up:joyous:

What did you edit Denton? The quote? Ahh I see the GTgallop went a wee bit to far!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I'm not editing another post in this thread.

Altering the word doesn't cut it.

Act as if you have the ability to communicate in a better fashion.

Furthermore, feel free to discuss the topic or simply step out.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Denton said:


> I'm not editing another post in this thread.
> 
> Altering the word doesn't cut it.
> 
> ...


No toys to play with round here ..... Ok

Gallop see what you did? Potty mouth!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

hawgrider said:


> No toys to play with round here ..... Ok
> 
> Gallop see what you did? Potty mouth!


Sure, toys come around from time to time, but it isn't a good idea to make everyone with a differing opinion a toy.

Besides, there is no reason to break your toys all the time! Our parents work hard to buy us the toys. Next thing you know, we are left with nothing but ourselves to play with!

Maybe I should have phrased that last sentence a little differently.


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

Denton said:


> I'm not editing another post in this thread.
> 
> Altering the word doesn't cut it.
> 
> ...


Duly noted. Please accept my apologies on the matter. I wasn't aware that bleeping letters wasn't sufficient enough, but I do see your point and agree. Thank you.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

GTGallop said:


> Duly noted. Please accept my apologies on the matter. I wasn't aware that bleeping letters wasn't sufficient enough, but I do see your point and agree. Thank you.


None needed, sir.

We all get sideways in the road from time to time, and we all get a wild hair from time to time.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Denton said:


> Sure, toys come around from time to time, but it isn't a good idea to make everyone with a differing opinion a toy.
> 
> Besides, there is no reason to break your toys all the time! Our parents work hard to buy us the toys. Next thing you know, we are left with nothing but ourselves to play with!
> 
> Maybe I should have phrased that last sentence a little differently.


I tore up every single one of my 1960's Tonka trucks. Dad had several bags of black powder......

Ok Roger wilco and out.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

hawgrider said:


> I tore up every single one of my 1960's Tonka trucks. Dad had several bags of black powder......
> 
> Ok Roger wilco and out.


Brother, only you would figure a way of destroying the very trucks that were virtually indestructible to the rest of us kids! :21:


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Now folks,let's try to diffuse this situation!.I like the Swiss!....the cheese is wonderful.


----------



## OctopusPrime (Dec 2, 2014)

Swedishsocialist said:


> Me & wife were with our 15 yrs old son at the bank the other day, time for him to get his own account and card (usually in sweden people dont pay with creditcards, the card is connected to an account and if there is no money, your transaction is denied - aka no credit)
> 
> Anyhow, while filling out the forms all tree of us must answer if we are US citizens or if we have green cards ( my son did not know what a green card was). I asked why we were asked this, and swedish banks now must report to us gov about us citizens that opens up bank acconts in sweden.
> 
> you gov is more big brother then I thought.


I do not see this as being big brother. They are not telling you how to spend your money they are simply recording whose money it is.

"Give to Caesar what is Caesars."

You could always protect your own money...Banks do not force you to do business with them. If it were 1984 you would have no option...In fact you could not even think you had an option.


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

OctopusPrime said:


> I do not see this as being big brother. They are not telling you how to spend your money they are simply recording whose money it is.
> 
> "Give to Caesar what is Caesars."
> 
> You could always protect your own money...Banks do not force you to do business with them. If it were 1984 you would have no option...In fact you could not even think you had an option.


well, it more your problem then mine. Remeber I do not live in the US, and they did not ask about canada, norway, brazil, china, south africa, russia, greece germany etc etc.

Only the us state has this control over its subjects. I just thougt that might be of intrest for you.


----------



## OctopusPrime (Dec 2, 2014)

Swedishsocialist said:


> well, it more your problem then mine. Remeber I do not live in the US, and they did not ask about canada, norway, brazil, china, south africa, russia, greece germany etc etc.
> 
> Only the us state has this control over its subjects. I just thougt that might be of intrest for you.


It is of interest to me. ^^

I do not see it as the U.S making Sweden do this. It is an agreement between the two nations to help combat money laundering. Many people evade taxes by moving their unknown sources of money into overseas accounts. This seems to me to be a protection against said criminal activity.


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

OctopusPrime said:


> It is of interest to me. ^^
> 
> I do not see it as the U.S making Sweden do this. It is an agreement between the two nations to help combat money laundering. Many people evade taxes by moving their unknown sources of money into overseas accounts. This seems to me to be a protection against said criminal activity.


As far as I understood it, us citizens are to pay us taxes no matter were they live in the world. Usually you pay your taxes were you live, so people that dont like our high taxes here in Sweden always have the option to move to another country of their choise (if they are welcome). For us citizens, this seems to no longer be an option. But again, Im not entierly sure on this.


----------



## OctopusPrime (Dec 2, 2014)

Swedishsocialist said:


> As far as I understood it, us citizens are to pay us taxes no matter were they live in the world. Usually you pay your taxes were you live, so people that dont like our high taxes here in Sweden always have the option to move to another country of their choise (if they are welcome). For us citizens, this seems to no longer be an option. But again, Im not entierly sure on this.


You must pay taxes no matter where you live. My brother lived in two European countries and in both he paid taxes. My father and mother live in the Netherlands and pay taxes to the U.S government. It is my understanding that if you are a U.s citizen you are required to pay taxes whether or not your main residence is in the U.S.

I am Le paysan however  so I may be missing something.


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

OctopusPrime said:


> You must pay taxes no matter where you live. My brother lived in two European countries and in both he paid taxes. My father and mother live in the Netherlands and pay taxes to the U.S government. It is my understanding that if you are a U.s citizen you are required to pay taxes whether or not your main residence is in the U.S.
> 
> I am Le paysan however  so I may be missing something.


Le paysan? (dont know the term)

Do you pay both local and us taxes or just us taxes?


----------



## OctopusPrime (Dec 2, 2014)

Le paysan means peasant in French. I like the term for myself lol

It depends on where you live in the U.S. 

I pay a federal tax, medicare tax, and social security tax. The sales tax here is quite high. I live in Washington State.


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

OctopusPrime said:


> Le paysan means peasant in French. I like the term for myself lol
> 
> It depends on where you live in the U.S.
> 
> I pay a federal tax, medicare tax, and social security tax. The sales tax here is quite high. I live in Washington State.


I more ment like, if you live in frace (as example) do you pay both french and us taxes, or only us?


----------



## OctopusPrime (Dec 2, 2014)

It is my understanding that you pay both U.S tax and the Country of residence tax. However, You deduct what you pay to the foreign country from what you pay to your home country. Two options are referred to as the "foreign Tax Credit" and the "Foreign Earned Income Exclusion".


----------



## OctopusPrime (Dec 2, 2014)

Check this site out it also explains the reason why you must claim being a citizen of the U.S when setting up a bank account in a foreign country.

https://americansabroad.org/issues/taxation/us-taxes-abroad-dummies/

I'm not insinuating that you are dumb either by picking this site for reference.  I used it as my reference.


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Jun 25, 2014)

No doubt both sides report back to each other. Remember that thread on a World Government? Well the tendrils that will form it have been started by the same people who brought us an economic structure 10,000 years ago: Bankers. Think about it, money and religion were the driving force for early governments. Twas bankers and people of wealth that started the entire legal system---as a way to protect their cash. 

I gotta admit, I am still laughing about that picture of the horse. That is just so...rotten, I love it. BTW; I stole a copy of that picture for future use. Sooooo funny.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Swedishsocialist said:


> Me & wife were with our 15 yrs old son at the bank the other day, time for him to get his own account and card (usually in sweden people dont pay with creditcards, the card is connected to an account and if there is no money, your transaction is denied - aka no credit)
> 
> Anyhow, while filling out the forms all tree of us must answer if we are US citizens or if we have green cards ( my son did not know what a green card was). I asked why we were asked this, and swedish banks now must report to us gov about us citizens that opens up bank acconts in sweden.
> 
> you gov is more big brother then I thought.


If only you knew the full extent.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Denton said:


> Sure, toys come around from time to time, but it isn't a good idea to make everyone with a differing opinion a toy.
> 
> Besides, there is no reason to break your toys all the time! Our parents work hard to buy us the toys. Next thing you know, we are left with nothing but ourselves to play with!
> 
> Maybe I should have phrased that last sentence a little differently.


A Watchman considered editing this.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

Swedishsocialist said:


> Me & wife were with our 15 yrs old son at the bank the other day, time for him to get his own account and card (usually in sweden people dont pay with creditcards, the card is connected to an account and if there is no money, your transaction is denied - aka no credit)
> 
> Anyhow, while filling out the forms all tree of us must answer if we are US citizens or if we have green cards ( my son did not know what a green card was). I asked why we were asked this, and swedish banks now must report to us gov about us citizens that opens up bank acconts in sweden.
> 
> you gov is more big brother then I thought.


We've been trying to tell you that Big Gov and socialism are evil, you didn't listen.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Kauboy said:


> Your government had to agree to it.
> 
> The reasoning is simple. If Americans are stuffing money into offshore accounts, the thieves in our government want to know about it, monitor it, and tax it if possible.
> Kindly petition your government to tell ours to "go pound sand".
> Thanks!


Denmark to the NSA and The Banks to shove it!


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

If you stash cash here your Government will know also. Countries like yours and the Swiss made a lot of cash hiding drug money and other dirty cash. remember the Swiss they took all the jews cash and ship them back to Germany. Don't get to high on the horse it is a long fall.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

hawgrider said:


>


Hawgrider, I thought your handle of Hog had to do with bikes, not sex slaves.

just joking


----------



## XMULE (Nov 8, 2015)

On a whim I opened an account in Hong Kong in the 90's. Never looked at it again, I'm sure it's closed. I wish now I would have kept up on it. I'd probably be grandfathered in on some tax loopholes.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

FoolAmI said:


> Hawgrider, I thought your handle of Hog had to do with bikes, not sex slaves.
> 
> just joking


Squeal like a pig boy...


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

XMULE said:


> On a whim I opened an account in Hong Kong in the 90's. Never looked at it again, I'm sure it's closed. I wish now I would have kept up on it. I'd probably be grandfathered in on some tax loopholes.


When I was probably 12, I bought a square inch of land in the Yukon. From cereal box deal. Always wondered if it would be worth anything today.


----------

